# Top 10 Loài Hoa Đẹp Nhất Thế Giới Kì I



## hoatuoidanang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

*Mỗi loài hoa đều sở hữu một vẻ đẹp và sức hút riêng của nó. Nhưng để nói loài hoa nào là đẹp nhất thì thật sự khó mà chọn được.*
Chính vì vậy, một số nhà thực vật học, họ là những người rất yêu hoa đã thực hiện một cuộc khảo sát trên toàn thế giới thông qua mạng internet. Họ đã bầu chọn ra Top 10 loài hoa đẹp nhất thế giới kì I. Nào mời bạn cùng Hoa Tươi Phố Huế cùng tìm hiểu nhé

*1. Cherry Blossom:* hay còn gọi là hoa anh đào : là loài hoa biểu trưng của Nhật Bản, thường chỉ nở vào mùa xuân từ tháng 1 đến tháng 5.

http://1.bp.************/-754LqA_NUaA/VQo5xvgGI7I/AAAAAAAAGsw/JQZia3msRV0/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_anh_dao.jpg​
Khi hoa nở bạn sẽ được ngắm màn trình diễn đẹp mê hồn của những vườn hoa anh đào. Không chỉ đẹp khi ở trên cành mà ngay cả khi rụng kín mặt đất, hoa anh đào cũng khiến nhiều người ngẩn ngơ.

*2. Hoa Cannas :* hay còn gọi là hoa huệ tây hoặc hoa chuối cảnh, loài hoa thường nở vào đầu mùa hạ sẽ luôn khiến bạn phải mê mẩn khi vô tình nhìn thấy vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của nó.

http://1.bp.************/-4TssoPyl1so/VQo5xh9RHCI/AAAAAAAAGtI/RKYwDG8HkvE/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_hue_tay.jpg​
Không chỉ đẹp khi nở hoa mà lá của cây cannas cũng rất được yêu thích. Đây là một loài hoa rất phổ biến và dễ trồng.

*3. Hoa Hydrangea :* hay còn gọi là cẩm tú cầu, là loài hoa mang trong mình vẻ đẹp tinh khiết, mộc mạc đến thơ ngây, cẩm tú cầu thường được các cô dâu chọn làm đóa hoa hạnh phúc và may mắn trong ngày quan trọng nhất của cuộc đời.

http://1.bp.************/-VKlK68DrAx4/VQo5xiRz4aI/AAAAAAAAGss/1cKkwcUjUjI/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_cam_tu_cau.jpg​
Loài hoa chỉ nở vào mùa thu này trông thật quyến rũ với những cánh hoa mềm mại, mỏng manh, sắc xanh pha trắng hay hồng.

*4. Hoa Calla Lily :* hay còn được biết với tên hoa thủy vu, là loài hoa mang nét đẹp quý phái và sang trọng, calla cũng là một loại hoa cưới rất được ưa chuộng.

http://4.bp.************/-OK3RFiDT5h0/VQo5yyF_LdI/AAAAAAAAGtA/Ojh2VatblIo/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_thuy_vu.jpg​
Đằng sau vẻ lộng lẫy và ấn tượng, loài hoa thuộc họ Zantedeschia thường thấy tại các bữa tiệc cưới lại là “nữ hoàng sát thủ” bởi lượng độc tố đủ mạnh của nó có thể giết hại vật nuôi và trẻ em nếu ăn phải.

*5. Hoa Lily of the Valley :* hay còn biết với cái tên hoa linh lan, hoa lan chuông, loài hoa chỉ khoe sắc hương khi tiết trời vào xuân được coi là loài tượng trưng cho hạnh phúc tìm lại. 

http://3.bp.************/-djBS6ntV_qo/VQo5ycqJKuI/AAAAAAAAGs4/RrL8u9mblL0/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_linh_lan.jpg​
Ở phương Tây, Lan chuông còn có tên là May Lily và Our Lady’s Tears vì người ta cho rằng chúng mọc lên từ những giọt nước mắt của Đức Mẹ dưới chân Thánh giá đó teen và được gọi là loài hoa tươi đẹp nhất


----------

